# 150 Gal Water Change



## JA (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello everyone my name is Justin and I'm sort of new to the home aquarium thing. I have a 150 Gal freshwater native fish tank and I was wondering how I'm supposed to do the water changes??

I have a thing that I bought at walmart that hooks to the sink in the bathroom that i used to fill the tank. It will also remove the water from my tank.

What my question is, how am I going to re-add TREATED water back to the tank? I can't simply hook the hose to the sink and start adding HARD water to the tank.

Any help would greatly be appreciated!

PS. I run TWO Emperor 400's on this tank.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Justin.
I don't think I understand the question. Water from the tap will always be as hard as the water in the pipes whether or not it goes through a bucket on the way to the tank. 
I add dechlorinator to my tap water while my bucket fills then put the water into the tank. People who fill with a Python add the dechlorinator to their tanks while the tank is filling from the hose. I don't care for the fish being exposed to the raw tap water so I use the bucket to add the treatment but otherwise my method is the same as people who use a hose.
Are you keeping a soft water fish that needs you to store some amount of water and soften it before adding to your tank?


----------



## JA (Jun 30, 2009)

No, I think you answered my question thanks.

I was just wondering, since the tank is so big I can't exactly treat the water before I put the water into the tank. Like you, using a bucket would be ideal to treat the water and bring it to room temperature before adding it to the tank.

With a 150Gal tank I don't see this as a plausible option since it would take me forever and too many buckets.

You think adding the cold water right to my tank while adding treatment at the same time is the way to go? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

It is done by lots of folks but not straight cold water. Try to come close to matching your tank temperature and don't forget the dechlorinator.


----------



## JA (Jun 30, 2009)

Alright Oldman I appreciate your help. I always thought that using cold water was the most pure, since the hot water has been through my hot water tank. But I will take your advise. My tank is room temperature I do not use a heater so I will try best to match that while I dechlorine it right into the tank.

Check out my pictures and video in the Introduce Yourself section of the forums!

Talk with you later! Thanks again.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i use to do water changes on my 55 and add a gallon at a time because i didnt have a clean bucket, it wont take too horribly long


----------



## WyldLife6201 (Jun 30, 2009)

I just add my dechlorinator when all the water is in the tank.


----------



## JA (Jun 30, 2009)

Update* Just did the water change. Used the hose to drain the water. Regulated temp from faucet and put water back in periodically adding the dechlorineator until the tank was full. 

All seems fine. Fish are very active, but they usually are at this time of day. 

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

It's always tricky when it comes to the larger tanks as you're replacing 25+ g's at a time. Unless you have some type of storage tank (55g barrel) you can use for your water, the python will be your next best friend. As mentioned above, just add your water conditioner while the tank is refilling and you should be good to go.


----------

